# The Bane Of My Life



## sheep2405 (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a drain that we will have lots more photos of. 

So far the people that have been with me and have helped me to try and get in are, Krela, Bishop, Crashoverride, Mrs Crashoverride, Smilysal, Foxylady and King Al. We still havent got past the first hurdle with it though.

We plan to do this one again soon, as this time we broke the mahole keys trying to get in.

Here is a little photo just to temp people.


----------



## dsankt (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah, nice mechanically assisted hatch you have there. Such a tease. Do we get a hint on the hurdle... or is that the broken key?


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh broken key, that hurt my back is killing the problem is some serious 2 meter square manhole covers that are very very heavy and wedged solid, thinking of getting a bigger tool from work to open it, the drain is three miles long big enough to drive a bus through and the fire service use part of it to train in for there confined space work.

I hope to get in there soon. Will keep you informed, if you ever fancy popping to Wales before you go home let me know.

S


----------



## dsankt (Feb 20, 2008)

sheep2405 said:


> *big enough to drive a bus through*
> 
> I hope to get in there soon. Will keep you informed, if you ever fancy popping to Wales before you go home let me know.
> 
> S



That sentence pretty much sealed the deal. Haven't been up to Wales yet this could be a good excuse.

Don't know what cover popping apparatus you have but one handy Australian tip is take a piece of climbing tape and put that around/through your manhole key, loop the tape around your waist, squat over the manhole and lift the whole thing with your legs and arms. I haven't tweaked my back on a cover in the longest time. 1inch tape or a fat sewn sling is perfect.

It's less than discrete but you might unjam that stuck manhole with a few bangs from a sledgehammer.


----------



## Indefatigable (Feb 20, 2008)

Oooh, looks interesting! 

I didn't think there were any drains like that in Wales, I can't seem to find anything on the interweb.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm sure we'll get in at the next meet (if you haven't already done so by then). The water sounded so tempting, looking forward to it.


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 20, 2008)

dsankt said:


> That sentence pretty much sealed the deal. Haven't been up to Wales yet this could be a good excuse.
> 
> Don't know what cover popping apparatus you have but one handy Australian tip is take a piece of climbing tape and put that around/through your manhole key, loop the tape around your waist, squat over the manhole and lift the whole thing with your legs and arms. I haven't tweaked my back on a cover in the longest time. 1inch tape or a fat sewn sling is perfect.
> 
> It's less than discrete but you might unjam that stuck manhole with a few bangs from a sledgehammer.



Yes I remeber seeing you use one of them, when i saw you opening drains in OZ. It seemed to do the trick, but these are very heavy cover they are steel boxed, then they have concrete poured into the square boxes on the top. They are about four inches thick. Because of the size of this drain they really dont want it being opened. 

But feel free to drop me a line you are welcome to come up anytime you want Dsankt.

S


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2008)

Strange thing today. A van with the name of Drainmasters on it's side pulled up in my close. Three blokes went around all the manhole covers (there are quite a few of them) and lifted each cover to inspect inside. One guy had a map or schematic (I would love to get hold of that) and the other guys who were doing the lifting had very long-handled drain keys (I was watching closely from my window  ). They seemed to lift the covers quite easily with those, although one cover couldn't be lifted. Don't know if the longer handles might be more helpful.


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Strange thing today. A van with the name of Drainmasters on it's side pulled up in my close. Three blokes went around all the manhole covers (there are quite a few of them) and lifted each cover to inspect inside. One guy had a map or schematic (I would love to get hold of that) and the other guys who were doing the lifting had very long-handled drain keys (I was watching closely from my window  ). They seemed to lift the covers quite easily with those, although one cover couldn't be lifted. Don't know if the longer handles might be more helpful.



Were they lifting THE manhole covers though?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2008)

THE manhole covers, as in Wales? Um...no.


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2008)

Fucksake, for some reason I thought sheep posted that.

LOL I'm a muppet, it must be past my bedtime.

Sorry foxy


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 23, 2008)

PMSL............ Yeah we have been pricing up the longer ones and there is the ultimate one here :- 

http://www.anthire.co.uk/productdet...vel=1&PHPSESSID=ecd39225a5449ed33203beb6606e5

But it is very very expensive, I prefer Dsankts Idea of useing a sledge to loosen it up a little bit.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 23, 2008)

Pffffffft!!! Over 600 quid???  

I like the way the link came up with part of the site title...Magnetic Man...instead of magnetic manhole cover lifter. Sounds like a super-hero. And for that price I would expect one too!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 23, 2008)

oooooooooooooh 24" Manhole key (pairs) £17.99.  not sure whether its any good tho. 

Bloody hell, I didn't realise there were so many different ones. Hydraulics and allsorts

*goes off to look at em all lol *


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a Set of long ones, If there needed?


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 23, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> I have a Set of long ones, If there needed?



I would love to borrow them off you only if you came up personally and delivered them, since I have been waiting to meet you for ages now....lol.....


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 23, 2008)

sheep2405 said:


> I would love to borrow them off you only if you came up personally and delivered them, since I have been waiting to meet you for ages now....lol.....



well let me know when you want them. I expect to be out for a big road trip before easter, So there might be prospect for something then.


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 23, 2008)

A weekend b4 easter would be great will pm you why.


----------

